# Westborough PAT



## triplethreat (Oct 3, 2015)

So I received a letter the other day that the Westborough PD PAT test is April 9th. I've never done a PAT test before, so I don't even know what to expect. I'm a mid twenty year old female that keeps pretty active with Spartan races, and obstacle courses etc. The run appears pretty easy. 15:32 minutes for female to run 1.5 miles and males at 12:53. Also, I have to do 31 sit ups as well as 22/14 push ups. Does any one have any recommendations to prepare?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

triplethreat said:


> So I received a letter the other day that the Westborough PD PAT test is April 9th. I've never done a PAT test before, so I don't even know what to expect. I'm a mid twenty year old female that keeps pretty active with Spartan races, and obstacle courses etc. The run appears pretty easy. 15:32 minutes for female to run 1.5 miles and males at 12:53. Also, I have to do 31 sit ups as well as 22/14 push ups. Does any one have any recommendations to prepare?


Yeah, make sure you have a full time academy on your resume.

...no seriously.

If you're active with Spartan races and train regularly, you should be fine. I'd make sure you can do the push-ups and sit ups ahead of time.


----------



## triplethreat (Oct 3, 2015)

I only have the part time academy under my belt so far, but I have heard there is potential for put people through depending on the circumstances. I'm sure they have quite a few applicants, and I'm trying to optimistic about them not having time to "test everyone" and only select applicants being selected to test as opposed to every applicant getting a generic email to test, so I'm hoping I have at least a 1% chance. HAHA

Sit ups are not struggle, push ups however can be a little more challenging with rotator cuff tears thanks to EMS. But I will be able to manage. It doesn't give a time frame for the sit ups of push ups. I would assume maybe a minute?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

triplethreat said:


> I only have the part time academy under my belt so far, but I have heard there is potential for put people through depending on the circumstances. I'm sure they have quite a few applicants, and I'm trying to optimistic about them not having time to "test everyone" and only select applicants being selected to test as opposed to every applicant getting a generic email to test, so I'm hoping I have at least a 1% chance. HAHA
> 
> Sit ups are not struggle, push ups however can be a little more challenging with rotator cuff tears thanks to EMS. But I will be able to manage. It doesn't give a time frame for the sit ups of push ups. I would assume maybe a minute?


They've done it a couple ways.

One test, complete them all without stopping, no time limit.

Next test, do as many as you can in one minute.

They haven't put anyone through in a long time. They grabbed 3 laterals off one test, then a kid who was in the academy about to graduate the next.

Not to be the bubble burster, but been there, done that. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## triplethreat (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm under qualified, I was just shocked to get an email for the PAT test. I'm definitely not counting on getting the job as I'm sure there are far better applicants. But I might as well participate in the workout right, no harm done! 

Fortunately I was just picked up part time, otherwise if i failed at getting in the door I can always be a "nozzlehead" forever.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hold your head high and give it your all. You've got nothing to loose and so much to gain. If nothing else, it will be a good experience to go through.


----------



## jrkeenan36 (Mar 14, 2016)

triplethreat said:


> I'm under qualified, I was just shocked to get an email for the PAT test. I'm definitely not counting on getting the job as I'm sure there are far better applicants. But I might as well participate in the workout right, no harm done!
> 
> Fortunately I was just picked up part time, otherwise if i failed at getting in the door I can always be a "nozzlehead" forever.


How did the PAT go? Fingers crossed.


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

I went through with a guy who was hired by them and they sent him through so you never know good luck


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

triplethreat said:


> So I received a letter the other day that the Westborough PD PAT test is April 9th. I've never done a PAT test before, so I don't even know what to expect. I'm a mid twenty year old female that keeps pretty active with Spartan races, and obstacle courses etc. The run appears pretty easy. 15:32 minutes for female to run 1.5 miles and males at 12:53. Also, I have to do 31 sit ups as well as 22/14 push ups. Does any one have any recommendations to prepare?


Its a standard Cooper Standards PAT. You should try your hardest because Cooper is a scored PAT test, not simply pass/fail. The only way to prepare is to do the exercises every day.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

samadam78 said:


> I went through with a guy who was hired by them and they sent him through so you never know good luck


How long ago was that?


----------



## baconator (Feb 11, 2016)

Sit ups are not struggle


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> How long ago was that?


A while ago lol 6-9 years ago (dont wanna single out who the hire was by giving exact year)


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

More and more PDs are now sending officers through a full time academy, especially in non civil service towns. Shirley PD sent one last year and three this year. Littleton sent quite a few as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

j809 said:


> More and more PDs are now sending officers through a full time academy, especially in non civil service towns. Shirley PD sent one last year and three this year. Littleton sent quite a few as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Dept (non-CS) has sent 9 people to the Academy in the last two years so it's very much a possibility to get hired without it!


----------



## jrkeenan36 (Mar 14, 2016)

It didn't seem like too many people failed. So my guess is it was about 35-40 people and they are bringing 10 back. I believe he said they are moving quick so those selected should hear shortly.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> More and more PDs are now sending officers through a full time academy, especially in non civil service towns. Shirley PD sent one last year and three this year. Littleton sent quite a few as well.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yimmy!
See? You can be positive and encouraging! Keep it up Sarge! Lemme know when you're ready for Chief and I'll be your campaign manager!


BTW........Good luck Triple Threat!!!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Lmfao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

patrol22 said:


> My Dept (non-CS) has sent 9 people to the Academy in the last two years so it's very much a possibility to get hired without it!


I should've tested at your department. Everyone that I took, they took already trained.


----------



## triplethreat (Oct 3, 2015)

patrol22 said:


> My Dept (non-CS) has sent 9 people to the Academy in the last two years so it's very much a possibility to get hired without it!


what department is that?


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

triplethreat said:


> what department is that?


If I tell you here then everyone will apply lol. PM me if you want info. I would rather remain anonymous


----------



## triplethreat (Oct 3, 2015)

Well... word on the street is all the final candidates either refused or were disqualified... we shall see!


----------



## jrkeenan36 (Mar 14, 2016)

I think I'm out of luck. I did the run in 9 minutes and did 75 pushups in the allotted time, but wasn't one of the 10 to get called back. I think it was due to lack of academy training.


----------



## triplethreat (Oct 3, 2015)

jrkeenan36 said:


> I think I'm out of luck. I did the run in 9 minutes and did 75 pushups in the allotted time, but wasn't one of the 10 to get called back. I think it was due to lack of academy training.


well maybe you can give it a second go. I'm at a 12 minute mile and a half finally! I didn't end up testing last time.. but I hear you on the lack of academy training.


----------



## jrkeenan36 (Mar 14, 2016)

Where do they go from here? Call from the list of people who already worked out, or have another open workout?


----------



## triplethreat (Oct 3, 2015)

who knows, I guess we will find out soon enough hopefully


----------

